# Digital Thermometer <- thermapen alternatives



## Hez (22/11/17)

Hi,

I couldn't find a recent post about this using google and the old ones have links to ebay or other sites without names or description so I couldn't find almost anything.
Currently I'm using a crystal thermometer and I beleive it is very accurate, but I have to keep it submerged all the time and I would like to have another one for the other stuff, a faster one.

Everyone say: thermapen thermapen thermapen.
The thing is I can not find any thermapen in Australia cheaper than 150$ !! 
I don't want to spend 150$ on a thermometer but I don't want to waste money on cheap stuff (ikea, chinese unbranded shit) for having to spend more money on a decent one later, do you know what I mean?

Reading yanky forums, other people say CDN is also a good brand, very reliable and well calibrated, and on ebay you can find them here un Australia.

These are the three ones I've liked the most. Which one do you think would be better? any other option on the 50$ range? or is it too cheap for a good thermometer?

- CDN Digital Thermometer Waterproof Instant Read Stainless Steel Extra Long Probe (~42$ shipment included)
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CDN-Dig...051066?hash=item360b7e27ba:g:qr4AAOSwDkVaA5rH

- CDN Pocket Food & Cooking Thermometer Kitchen/Bbq/Meat/Poultry/Steak 450ÁF New (~28$ shipment included)
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CDN-Poc...496803&hash=item360b7de5bb:g:dIUAAOSwiYlaA4df

- This is from the same guys who make the famous thermapen, but a cheaper and slower version:
Thermoworks RT600C Super-fast Water Resistant Pocket Thermometer (~47$ shipment included):
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Thermow...608021?hash=item2cca2e8795:g:i9gAAOSwUYNaE5Eu

Thank you!


----------



## wereprawn (22/11/17)

Not in the $50 range but a Thermapen for $105.
https://nationalhomebrew.com.au/mul...testing-equipment/other-thermometer-thermapen

or this for $38
https://nationalhomebrew.com.au/mul...sting-equipment/other-thermometer-thermapen-1


----------



## zeggie (22/11/17)

Thermapen IS worth the money. 

You need to buy from Ebay UK to get the best price. I've bought 2 in the past. Took about 2 weeks for delivery.

ie. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sherbert...479149&hash=item56a579c5e7:g:6T8AAOSwwDJZ4JE-

~$55 AUD + delivery will be around $20-30 bucks AUD


----------



## Hez (22/11/17)

wereprawn said:


> Not in the $50 range but a Thermapen for $105.
> https://nationalhomebrew.com.au/mul...testing-equipment/other-thermometer-thermapen
> 
> or this for $38
> https://nationalhomebrew.com.au/mul...sting-equipment/other-thermometer-thermapen-1



wow! great price!
And the otherone seems really good for less than half. they say:
"During testing we were able to cross check with a calibrated thermapen and found 100% within 0.1 °C at mash temperatures between 45 & 76 °C."




zeggie said:


> Thermapen IS worth the money.
> 
> You need to buy from Ebay UK to get the best price. I've bought 2 in the past. Took about 2 weeks for delivery.
> 
> ...



This one is very suspicious... only 24pounds! I tried to contact the seller but ebay says: "We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately, due to the high number of emails this seller receives, they aren't able to respond to your specific question right now. "
:S

What if I purchase it and then he doesn't ship it to Australia? It says they only ship to europe and asia.
I've also looked into ebay USA and they are much more expensive!

I do BIAB, do you think it would be worth it to by the thermapen instead of the one wereprawn recommends?
And between that one and the others I found?
:S

National homebrew charges for the shipping, last time I bought some hops and lactic acid it was ~8$, so it is ~110$ thermapen vs ~45$ uk unbranded thermometer or the equivalent from thermaworks or the CDN one


----------



## Bridgey23 (22/11/17)

+1 for Thermapen. Like zeggie says UK eBay and keep an eye on this forum. People are quick to spot bargains and post them up for others to take advantage of. This is where I found out eBay was having a special. Cost me about $70 delivered from my hazy memory.


----------



## zeggie (22/11/17)

Hez said:


> This one is very suspicious... only 24pounds!
> 
> What if I purchase it and then he doesn't ship it to Australia? It says they only ship to europe and asia.
> I've also looked into ebay USA and they are much more expensive!



Not suspicious, just an older model.

They ship to Australia.

Send a message regarding "postage/shipping". Don't purchase until they give you the shipping cost.

Don't try Ebay USA. Horrible exchange rate. That's why I suggested UK.


----------



## Hez (22/11/17)

I tried to buy the one @zeggie said, and then they allow me to ask if they ship to australia
but it is "unpaid"... let's see if i'm lucky, it is around 42$aud + shipping


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (22/11/17)

I have two of the $42 Digistem from IBrew, one for brewing and one for winery work. Neither has missed a beat in over a year. I've double checked the calibration and both are within stated limit (+/- 0.1 oC)


----------



## Hez (22/11/17)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> I have two of the $42 Digistem from IBrew, one for brewing and one for winery work. Neither has missed a beat in over a year. I've double checked the calibration and both are within stated limit (+/- 0.1 oC)


I just sent the request to those guys, it would be more or less the same price as the one you told me, if I cant get it, i'll look at yours!

Thank you all. I'll keep you updated!


P.S. Lyrebird Cycles? Cool logo!


----------



## HaveFun (22/11/17)

i been using testoaus.com.au
they are really good thermometers been using them in the FMCG industry and they are around $50 for a SS one


----------



## Hez (22/11/17)

I got the thermapen! 62$aud shipment included!
Jejeje I should change the title of the post after all..
I'll tell you how it works when it arrives


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (23/11/17)

Hez said:


> P.S. Lyrebird Cycles? Cool logo!



Design by Melvin Choo in Melbourne. He's extremely good.


----------



## Hez (23/11/17)

HaveFun said:


> i been using testoaus.com.au
> they are really good thermometers been using them in the FMCG industry and they are around $50 for a SS one


Sorry, I never said thank you to you. They look very good, but I've already bought the other one. If I have a problem with this, I'll look into yours.
Thank you!


----------



## HaveFun (23/11/17)

Hez said:


> Sorry, I never said thank you to you. They look very good, but I've already bought the other one. If I have a problem with this, I'll look into yours.
> Thank you!



no worries..

I know a few dairy manufacturers they only using testo because they are great value for money

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## bevan (23/11/17)

Hez said:


> wow! great price!
> And the otherone seems really good for less than half. they say:
> "During testing we were able to cross check with a calibrated thermapen and found 100% within 0.1 °C at mash temperatures between 45 & 76 °C."
> 
> ...


I bought one from the same seller a year and half ago, it’s the manufacture of the thermopen I’m pretty sure. The ones they sell on eBay cheap are discontinued colours. Like someone else said I’d pm them about shipping to Australia. I think I remember a couple of months ago they stopped shipping to Australia, and you can’t find them in the au eBay.

Edit: should have read the whole topic to the end, glad you got one they are awesome!


----------



## stewy (23/11/17)

Javelin Pro by Lava Tools is as good as Thermapen & is about $80.


----------



## peteru (24/11/17)

Sometimes you can luck in. I've got several Aldi kitchen digital thermometers and when I spot checked at 10C, 50C and 90C the largest error I saw was 0.2C. I suppose the only downside is that they don't beep when you get a stable reading, but if you wait 10s before taking the reading it's fine. At around $10, they made sense. Backlight on the display is handy, as is the HOLD button and the F/C switch button.


----------



## goatchop41 (24/11/17)

A lot of US homebrewers on other forums love the Javelin (made byThermatools). 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LAVATOOL...BBQ-Cooking-Digital-Thermometer-/221879343816

Apparently the same accuracy and quick read time as a thermapen. I'd probably buy one if I didn't already have a thermapen (P.S. I bought my thermapen a couple of years ago from the UK ebay seller posted earlier in the thread. It's legit stuff)


----------



## mattyg8 (24/11/17)

Hez said:


> I got the thermapen! 62$aud shipment included!


How did you purchase wont let me as no postage price and cannot email them


----------



## Hez (24/11/17)

mattyg8 said:


> How did you purchase wont let me as no postage price and cannot email them


When you purchase the ítem It allowes you to ask .
I clicked on buy and sent them a message: do you ship to australia?
Next day I had a message with the shipment cost, 10pounds, and the total, 34pounds, I paid and yesterday I received an email saying my order has been shipped!
I'll tell you when it arrives !
Good luck


----------



## mattyg8 (25/11/17)

stewy said:


> Javelin Pro by Lava Tools is as good as Thermapen & is about $80.



Is this the same one its about 45 posted 
https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/345015


----------



## stewy (25/11/17)

mattyg8 said:


> Is this the same one its about 45 posted
> https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/345015



That’s the one. I’ve had mine for about 2 years. Great piece of kit. Very accurate & super fast to read. Apparently it’s only about .5sec slower than Thermapen. Good enough for me


----------



## Hez (11/12/17)

My new thermapen arrived today! 19 days after purchasing it on ebay. 

It comes into its original box, brand new, with the instructions in english, spanish and other minor european languages, the calibration certificate and a small guide to "cooking with your thermapen" including a handy temperature spreadsheet (laminated, water resistant) for different kinds of food. The envelope comes with an ETI tape, it works, all good.

I'll make some tests later comparing with my glass thermometer and the Inkbird temperature controller probe.
The only thing is, it comes with a sticker: "ºC Only. Not suitable for the US market". To be honest I couldn't care less. 

I'm half way of my last batch (Zombie Dust inspired IPA), I have another one conditioning (a simple Saison, I still have to wait at least 1 more week), so I ran out of bottles... As soon as I have enough bottles again I will make my new recipe, an American Pale Ale superhoppy-extra-crisp, so I'll use the thermapen and tell you how it goes.
Also I will use for the first time my new fermentation fridge and controller!


----------



## Hez (12/12/17)

Yesterday I did a test in a bottle with tap water.

After a while both the crystal thermometer and the Inkbird Temp Controller (with the short submergible probe) gave 24.3ºC, well, into the crystal one it is difficult to read that precision, but it was a little over 24ºC and the thermapen gave me... 24.0ºC

So which one is the good one?!

I am happy that the three of them were so close, I think that's more than enough precision for me right now. So far so good.

I plan on brewing this weekend or the next one I will tell you how the thermapen "improves" my brewday!


----------



## mkj (8/4/18)

Bringing back this old thread, anyone seen a good long thermometer, 40cm+? It'd be nice to reach to the bottom of the mash tun, or low water levels in the keggle without steam burns.

There's the ThermoWorks RT610B-24 which looks pretty good though a bit slow, but it's out of stock and about $50US shipping...


----------



## TwoCrows (8/4/18)

Found this 500 mm long. 
http://www.hlpcontrols.com.au/product/181/digital-thermometer-with-extra-long-probe


----------



## MHB (9/4/18)

I made up half a dozen 500mm long stainless sensors for an STC 1000.
Welded the tip closed and sealed the sensor wire in with heat shrink.
Got a couple left over if you want one you can have it for $25 + postage.
Mark


----------



## Skillz (15/3/19)

Resurrecting an old thread.
Looking for a thermapen or lavatools javelin pro, is it just my bad searching or are the prices just high at the moment, cant find one anywhere near a decent price compared to a year ago.
If you can link me one it would be much appreciated.

On a side note what do people think of the inkbird foldable option for $20, seems ok spec wise but not sure of longevity.


----------



## altone (15/3/19)

I've had one of the Inkbird foldable thermometers for quite a while.
Dropped it a couple of times and still working well.


----------



## Skillz (15/3/19)

Nice to know, thanks


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (15/3/19)

Bbq's galore have it for $90.

https://www.barbequesgalore.com.au/javelin-pro-thermometer-red

Wait for a sale if you're not in a hurry.


----------



## Skillz (18/3/19)

Found a bnib thermapen clasic on gumtree for $55 all up.
Happy brew days ahead.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/3/19)

altone said:


> I've had one of the Inkbird foldable thermometers for quite a while.
> Dropped it a couple of times and still working well.


I have been looking at them, are they accurate, says within 1 degree C so its close enough.


----------



## Skillz (18/3/19)

The specs look really good on the inkbird just not sure about the longevity of it, would be great for some feedback from people who have one.
At $20 its a good spare anyway


----------



## altone (18/3/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I have been looking at them, are they accurate, says within 1 degree C so its close enough.



Well my certified thermometer only goes 20 to 40C and at that range it's almost spot on.
It also seems to agree with other higher temp thermometers I have, but they are not certified


----------

